# What came first, the tile or the tub?



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, this isn't my usual job but I have to install a bathtub that will have a shower. Should I first tile, install tub and seal or should I install tub first then tile down to it.

I figure if I tile first it will be a much neater job and make my life easier but if I tile after the tub install would I be more assured of getting a better seal?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

tub, then cbu, then tile.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

bobcaygeonjon said:


> Hi, this isn't my usual job but I have to install a bathtub that will have a shower. Should I first tile, install tub and seal or should I install tub first then tile down to it.
> 
> I figure if I tile first it will be a much neater job and make my life easier but if I tile after the tub install would I be more assured of getting a better seal?


No offense, but if this is your first
question, you have a *lot* more
research to do before you ever
begin this project.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

If it's a freestanding tub I would tile first then put the tub in. Alcove tub, well, good luck getting that bad boy in after tile


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

If I picture the situation right usually the tub only fits rough frame to rough frame and would not even fit after any backer board or sheetrock is installed.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

I think everybody has confirmed what I already knew in the back of my mind. Tub first. 
I'll post pics when I'm done.
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

